# PopPop..Cookin Old Style!



## poppop (May 4, 2012)

PopPop..new to forum.

Traditional ..Old School BBQ Cooker for 35+ years.

Cooked in several competitions.. won a few.. Cook now for friends and family.








Finally built the cook area I've always wanted.







BBQ Pit on backside of fireplace. 36 sq ft of cooking area.From

Last nights "pitcrew volunteer"


----------



## shoneyboy (May 4, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (May 4, 2012)

Hello PopPop and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF - great looking outdoor kitchen 

Please do us a favor and update your profile with your location


----------



## frosty (May 4, 2012)

Welcome PopPop!  Great kitchen, beautiful work!  Outstanding.Please continue to let us "look over your shoulder" via the photos, and you can obviously help a lot of us with your knowledge and experience.Enjoy!


----------



## arnie (May 4, 2012)

Nice set up

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jrod62 (May 4, 2012)

:welcome1:
wow!!!!!! Nice set up you have. Thumbs Up


----------



## jirodriguez (May 4, 2012)

WOW! Color me jelous! That is an awesome set up you got, I bet all your friends and family just sit by the phone waiting for it to ring with their invite to come enjoy some good food!


----------



## barneypoo69 (May 4, 2012)

Wow! Nice looking spread you have. I almost bet that you have a "helper". Next time you do a pig........please share with us (or anything else that volunteers for pit work).


----------



## alelover (May 4, 2012)

Nice to have you here. Great setup. Love that smoker. Very impressive.


----------



## smoke king (May 4, 2012)

PopPop,

When you update your location, I sure hope it says NW Ohio!  I'd love to see you in action at that place. That is one awesome setup......maybe in 35 years I'll have something that nice! I can only hope.


----------



## jp61 (May 4, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF!

Very nice kitchen!!!


----------



## ritamcd (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## poppop (May 7, 2012)

PopPop says....

Thanks for all the comments.

I have updated my profile with location, background, etc...

In short, I love the outdoors..anything outdoors.

Hunting, fishing, golf and especially cooking.

I have cooked in several competitions.

My best finish was 1st Place in Ribs at the Big Pig Jig..Vienna, GA.

I am happy to share free advice...Just remember.. You get what you pay for!!

Below are a few more "into pics"

Glad to be a part of the forum..

Another "Pitcrew Volunteer"







Collecting some "Cooking Supplies"











Most of "the Family"                                                                                                                   The little angel with the keys to my heart...my grand daughter "Elora"











The "Cookin Pit"...(FRONT)







My "Outdoor Kitchen"











The "Cookin Pit" (BACK)


----------



## poppop (May 7, 2012)

Sorry!

North Georgia..near Atlanta.

But Ohio is a beautiful place.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 7, 2012)

Outstanding cooking area! I'm so envious...LOL. Great pics and thanks for sharing. Looking forward to more of your smoking and cooking!


----------



## dagamore (May 7, 2012)

very cool setup, love the brick smoker.  Gives me ideas for when i get a new place.


----------



## mlrtime (May 7, 2012)

damn im jealous well i'm only 30 i still got time.  I have alway wanted my own walk in referigerator/ freezer too.


----------

